# Beatles - 2021 Get Back montage



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
I just found this little montage for the upcoming Beatles documentary. Enjoy.
Sneak Peek (imdb.com)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone watched it yet? All three have been released. I’ve only seen the first episode. It’s definitely geared towards deep rooted fans. It was 2 1/2hrs of watching the song writing process. Not a casual fans cup of tea Id imagine. 
In one scene John is discussing set design with one of the producers of the planned live show. In the background Paul is literally noodling out the beginnings of Let it Be. It’s kind of mind blowing watching iconic songs being hashed out from simple ideas. At one point while jamming what will become Get Back, it’s like watching guys try to learn a song that already exists.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> All three have been released.


I was waiting for that so that I can binge watch.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I've watched the first two episodes. You can literally watch the band self destruct--it's kind of heartbreaking. But that is balanced by the magic of watching them write and arrange songs literally before your eyes. I'd agree that it is for fans (as it has a total running time of what, seven hours?). I'm enjoying it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Watched first episode last night. You are like sitting with them in the studio, fascinating.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I was waiting for that so that I can binge watch.


I was tired after the first episode. I don't know why, like it demanded concentration not to miss anything.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I watched part 1 and really enjoyed it. The little conversations, the dynamics of their interactions and the brilliance of their creation process was fascinating. Part 2 is on deck for this evening.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just watched that trailer, looks interesting. 2 questions...
I guess I need Disney+ to watch this?

Do all recording studios have a large anvil on the floor?


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

tomee2 said:


> I just watched that trailer, looks interesting. 2 questions...
> I guess I need Disney+ to watch this?
> 
> Do all recording studios have a large anvil on the floor?


Yes, you do need Disney +, but it's bound to be available on other platforms after a while. The anvil was used for " Maxwell's Silver Hammer!"


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Meh if you’re interested, get Disney plus for a month and then cancel. Or better yet, use the free trial.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Meh if you’re interested, get Disney plus for a month and then cancel. Or better yet, use the free trial.


Perfect.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Shawn B. said:


> Yes, you do need Disney +, but it's bound to be available on other platforms after a while. The anvil was used for " Maxwell's Silver Hammer!"


Of course, I totally forgot about that song!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Watched episode 1. Dint like Mac playing victim complex to George, came off whiny, there were other ways out. But the songwriting parts amazing. Will watch 2.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don’t have Disney +. I watched it on my Android.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

So far I watched the first episode and really enjoyed it. I'll probably watch the second one tomorrow evening. As BGoode said, it really feels like you're right there in the studio with them.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Finally got the time to watch the second one this morning.
Can’t believe how much things changed when Billy (Preston) arrived. He injected so my life into those bare bones tracks.
Even when he wasn’t there, you could see the rest of the guys had been ignited.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I finally finished all 3 parts. What a great film.
History in the making! Man, they made some great music all those years ago!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I finally finished all three parts a couple of weeks ago and I was telling a friend of mine via e-mail that I thought this was probably the best music documentary I've ever seen. What a contrast between the "Let It Be" documentary and this one.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It was pretty inspirational to watch them create some of my favourite songs of all time like that. And the way John and Paul especially came to life on that roof was magical to watch. They all did, but it just seemed like those two were made to be on a stage together.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc Maron interviews Peter Jackson this week: https://traffic.libsyn.com/secure/wtfpod/WTF_-_EPISODE_1289_PETER_JACKSON.mp3?download=true

Discussion about _Get Back_, and how Jackson came to make it, begins around the 25-minute mark. Interestingly, what initiated the project was Jackson being consulted by Apple Corp. regarding a VR project they were thinking of doing, and as a fan, on the way out, Jackson innocently asked whatever happened to the outtakes of the original film.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted already (elsewhere) but I thought this seemed to be the perfect spot (if it hadn't)


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Just finished part 2. There are moments where not only do I feel like I am hearing a song for the first time, but I am the first person ever hearing the song for the first time.


----------

